# Scag Wildcat Clutch



## givan_9 (Mar 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to adjust the PTO clutch on a Scag Wildcat Zero turn mower?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Some clutches are non adjustable. If your clutch has three nuts around the circumference of the clutch it's probably adjustable. 

It will have a little window by each adjustment nut where you will have to insert a feeler guage between the friction plate and pressure plate. There should be about .010" clearance all the way around. Tighten or loosen each nut until the proper clearance is obtained checking in each little window.

If you post your model and serial number, I can tell if your clutch is the adjustable type.


----------

